# big slate panel



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

This is in the saltene cracker bakery in st. Joe, Missouri. Which was sold to Nabisco a long time ago. 900 amp switches, ran the ovens,
there were several banks of these this is all that is left, my thanks to who ever cleaned it up. the slate back is 2" thick 8' tall. Recording volt meters onto paper and the devices I dont know what are.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure I already know the answer to this question, but, is this thing live?

InPhase277


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Did they leave you extra parts to fix it?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Give new meaning to dead front panel.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is a really cool setup. Are you replacing it? That slate sounds like it's going to be HEAVY. Keep what you can, even if it's just a recording meter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That would look great along the back wall of my office! :thumbsup:


----------

